
Show HN: Fancy PNG/JPEG/SVG optimization with trade-off charts, 100% in-browser - jrd79
https://recompressor.com/
======
jrd79
Hi, I'm the author of this tool, happy to answer any questions. Built it to
get more nuanced insight into the per-image tradeoffs at varying levels of
compression, and to get something that supports SVG. Most of our assets are
SVGs these days, and other image optimizers don't give you trade-off graphs
and most don't support SVGs.

The algorithm does pick a reasonable trade-off so you don't have to futz with
the graphs if you don't want to.

(Your images never hit our servers, which is why this can and will stay free)

~~~
brennebeck
Hi, any chance you’ll be releasing the code? It’s a really well done little
project.

~~~
jrd79
The PNG code is based on UPNG.js, the SVG is based on SVGO.js, the JPG is
based on MozJpeg (run through Emscripten), and the charts are done with
Chart.js.

The rest is just some web workers, the UI code, and a small quantity of HTML
and CSS.

The goal of the project was to realize the vision of the trade-off chart, and
to build an essentially serverless image compression tool so that it could be
totally free without burning server dollars.

------
fratlas
This is fantastic, and going to be very underrated by HN. The visualisation is
extremely useful.

~~~
jrd79
Thanks. You seem to be spot on about the HN community not finding this
interesting. We've announced a number of projects on HN over the years and
while I didn't think it was a slam dunk I did expect a better reception than
this. Oh well.

------
skeoh
This is really cool! Incredibly useful but also beautifully polished. Well
done!

------
yoz-y
Very neat! It would be great if it were also available as a desktop app. How
does it compare to ImageOptim (or does it use it in the background?)

~~~
jrd79
You can always save a Chrome shortcut to your desktop, but the app is entirely
serverless javascript, so making a desktop app would be not much more than
that, but with the disadvantage of not getting the Chrome updates.

------
bwbw223
That blue is hard to read...

~~~
bradknowles
Yeah, super painful on the eyes. Ouch!

